# Drum



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I think in the next couple weeks it is going to bust loose at O.I. on O.I.. I am dusting off the Heavers and oiling the 7500's. I can't wait. I am sick of catchin Trout. Wow, did I really say that? What a problem to have.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

sounds good to me....i have been ready for something to bust loose since mid feb.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

It looks close. Working on one rod now, then its on to my 1569 "first true heaver". Hope to break her in with a big ole drum


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

By O.I. you mean ????


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

tbird6971 said:


> By O.I. you mean ????


The secret spot!!!!!!!! lol 


Ocracoke Inlet


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ed K said:


> The secret spot!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> Ocracoke Inlet


Heading down there nextweek. I gotta get some salt air....


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

aww man I was hoping you would say ocean isle


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Ed K said:


> The secret spot!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> 
> Ocracoke Inlet


And the secret is blown


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

drumrun said:


> And the secret is blown


No it ain't.....OI is a big place when it comes to secret spots.....


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

drumrun said:


> And the secret is blown


It's about as secret as the point is.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Ed K said:


> It's about as secret as the point is.


jokes on you guys. those in the know, know that Surfrat loves fishing Oregon Inlet. duh.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

David, let me know when yer headed south.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Nothin but pups on the backside so far a few on the front side...Heard of a Drum in Ocracoke, buy a customer of ours, bout a week ago.. won't be long... Side note Pre-Nesting Closures are in place and no more Night Time after the 15...Good luck Fellas, stop by the Roost and say HI...

JAM


----------



## VA Slacker (Oct 27, 2009)

Jam,

No more night time after the 15th of what? March or April?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Closure at night.*

According to NPS's Site, May 1st.


----------



## VA Slacker (Oct 27, 2009)

Ryan,

Thanks, I read that on the site as well. I was just wondering if the pre-nesting closure date of March 15 had an impact on the night driving issue. Sent an email to Cyndy Holda to get an answer.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Jeff, I'm thinking about the end of next week.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*My Bad that what it is in the FEIS*

Nm


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surf rat said:


> Jeff, I'm thinking about the end of next week.


Hmm. 

I could do Mondays and Tuesdays for the next few weeks. 

But it's hard more me to get free on the other 5 days. 

I'll give ya a call.


----------

